# Sill plate finish is peeling



## jek889 (May 26, 2005)

I have an '03 745i with the sport package, titanium silver paint, with the black interior. I have noticed that the coating on the plastic on the door sills is starting to peel off in some spots. I do not know if it's from ordinary wear or if the finish is just not holding up. Anyone have the same problem? You would think that a door sill plate would be designed to be actually stepped on without peeling.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

jek889 said:


> I have an '03 745i with the sport package, titanium silver paint, with the black interior. I have noticed that the coating on the plastic on the door sills is starting to peel off in some spots. I do not know if it's from ordinary wear or if the finish is just not holding up. Anyone have the same problem? You would think that a door sill plate would be designed to be actually stepped on without peeling.


Take it in...mine was replaced under warranty but that seems to vary from dealer to dealer. Also, they replaced it with a black plastic sill and not a rubber coated panel. The new sill will not peel but will show scuff marks.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

This door sill peeling is a common problem for all 745. All 4 of my 02 745i had this problem. iove75 is right - whether it covered by warranty depends on dealer. My dealer said that's normal wear and not covered. I just went to www.bmw-auto-parts-dealer.com to order all 4 of them and put them on myself. It's pretty easy job. It looks brand-new now.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Ty*

Hey,

I have been having that problem too thanks for the link....

-Pwned


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

pwned said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been having that problem too thanks for the link....
> 
> -Pwned


No problem. The front ones are very easy to install. The rear ones will take a little bit of effort.


----------



## jek889 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I think I'll just order my own replacemnt parts.


----------



## nedrah (Mar 12, 2006)

My interior is tan. Looks like they only have black at that site. Is this what the dealer is putting in also black or does someone know where I can get tan.


----------

